# Leicester UK



## Mr G10

Hi
Has somebody (uber drivers) issue with the payment? They are charged me statutory holiday payment from my weekly income...
Any ideas?


----------



## XDresserforFUN

Can u help with something?


----------



## Shane Sheikh

Mr G10 said:


> Hi
> Has somebody (uber drivers) issue with the payment? They are charged me statutory holiday payment from my weekly income...
> Any ideas?


I think that's the money they will pay you.. not charge you.


----------



## XDresserforFUN

Anyone wants fun in Leicester msg me on kik laceysluttyxdress. Genuine and will prove it 

Have fantasies bout being with a taxi driver so that's why I'm posting here


----------

